# Identifying American Chestnut



## roughhewn (Nov 30, 2009)

I believe I've found a large quantity of Chestnut logs. The problem is, I'm not 100% sure of the species. Anyone have any tips on ID of long dead and down timber?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

*This *is a lot of reading, and I don't have first hand experinece with AC but it looks to me like a treasure trove of info.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of milled American Chestnut, I already cut the logs so I don't have a pic of logs.


----------



## roughhewn (Nov 30, 2009)

*encouraging pics.*

The color seems to match. Does the grain resemble oak? My logs have deep furrows on the outside. Is this typical? Before sawing, are the logs greyish in color?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It would help us if you could post pictures. :detective:


----------



## roughhewn (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't have any pics available, now. I'm convinced enough to go ahead and harvest some of this wood. So, I'll post some images once I get them.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Kind of similar to oak grains, Chestnut is in the same family with walnut and butternut. Very rugged when KD'd. The outer bark on my bigger logs was kind of like white ash. The smaller logs, the bark inclusion wasn't as deep and had a smoother outer appeareance, kind of like soft maple. The ends of the logs air split easily, I would suggest some anchorseal


----------

